# In Rememberance of Miss Molly ♥ ♥ ♥



## 10999 (Aug 11, 2011)

_*Two weeks ago we had to make the most hardest decision - to let our beautiful girl go to rainbow bridge. Molly was my first Golden, I got her as a gift from my parents when I was 11 years old. After years of begging, and whining to them they thought I was responsible enough to finally have my own dog. We had also moved half way across Canada - and felt bad for taking me away from all my lifelong friends. Now 13 years later - she's gone from my life. She was my best bud, my amigo, my shadow. She taught me everything I needed to know about being a good dog owner (even though sometimes it was hard and difficult to understand). The words " Best Friend" doesn't even cut it - she was my beloved true companion. She lived an extremely healthy life - especially for a Golden. In February of 2011 I was just petting her belly and found a very suspicious lump on her mammary, by her lymph node in her inner thigh. As a veterinary technician I knew that we had to take care of it pronto. Had the mass removed, and it was diagnosed as a mammary adenocarcinoma that has metastisized to her lymphnode and probably elsewhere in her body. I prepared myself for the worst, but continued to keep her active, and doing the things she loved to do. Then second week of July we were camping, she went off her food. Brought her in for a check up and my very good friend who is her vet told me the unfortunate news that the cancer was now in her lungs. 10 days later we said goodbye... it was the saddest day of my life, but also the most peaceful. With my whole family surrounding her with love she left us, she was ready to go. Even though my heart hurts like I've never experienced before, I am at peace, but oh do I miss her. Here are a few pictures of my beautiful, loving, unforgettable Molly . R.I.P She may no longer be by my side, but she is always in my heart.*_


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

From your words I can see Miss Molly had a good life, showered by love and attention. Nice age but never long enough. She is going to be missed for long time to come. She was a beautiful girl.
Rest in peace Miss Molly.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely girl! She was lucky to have you through her life and most especially lucky to have you there to make the tough decision for her when the time came. You are hurting badly now, but I hope you find some consolation in knowing that Molly is free of pain and watching over you.

Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your beautiful Miss Molly. You gave her such a wonderful life and loved her enough to let her go peacefully with her family. I'm so sorry for your heart break. RIP sweet Molly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

I am so very sorry about Molly-I'm sure she is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your tribute to Molly was so beautiful and so heartfelt. She was a beautiful girl and so lucky to have you and your family, I am so sorry for your loss. She'll always be with you, watching over you, and waiting until you are together again. 

Godspeed sweet Molly.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Molly, such a beautiful girl, you gave her the greatest gift that we can give them - the gift of loving them so much that you will let them go peacefully and painlessly.

Molly will always walk beside you as she now runs free at the bridge


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Molly. I made the same decision for my Maggie last August. She was my first golden--my baby. I know how you feel. Molly was a beautiful girl. Treasure your many good memories.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful, sweet girl. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Molly...she was beautiful, and she will continue to stay in your heart forever....prayers for you, and your family....when they pass they take a little bit of us with them...may she be running free @ rainbow bridge, waiting until you meet again.....SORRY..


----------

